# Sig P239 date and history



## truedge (Apr 25, 2017)

My Sig 239 has a serial # of SA-179XX. I have owned and carried it for about ten years. I am not sure that it fits in the serial number sequence listed elsewhere in this forum because of the "dash" and also the low number.

Can anyone give me a link where I can get a history of the 239 and a more definite date for this gun?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Budd (Dec 17, 2016)

I don't have any specific info for you, but I have always found Sig Customer service helpful. I'm sure that if you call them (603.610.3000) they will be happy to help you out.


----------

